# Best workbench top material?



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Just got the ok from the boss to build a rod building/ jjg tying workshop in the basement. I'm just not sure what to use for the work top. I want it to be smooth so I will probably epoxy over it, but any suggestions from those wiser than me are appreciated!!!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Beech or maple.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Seems like if you're gonna put epoxy on top, it really doesn't matter what's under? Seems like it's the top surface that matters most. I Don't have any experience with this, just thinking out loud.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I just kinda wanted it to look nice. I found some sanded maple at lowes. 3/4 x 4 x 8 for $62


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

My dad had a workbench with 4 sheets of mdf board 3/4" 4'x8' recessed in the top. The thing was a tank & didn't move. Rotate and flip sheets every once in awhile. That was also when a sheet was $5.00. Probably 40-50 a sheet now. 

Kip


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

My dad used a 1/4" piece of nice plywood on top of heavier plywood bench. That way when it got all yucked up he just flipped it over or replaced. His garage bench had sheet of thin aluminum on top to be easy to clean oil/grease off it.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

you can get a cheap laminated top at Lowes or HD or buy the laminate yourself and do it ... easy to clean and pretty durable


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Rock Maple or steel.

Depends on the work you are doing.

I prefer maple for a do-it-all top.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Its gonna be for rod building and jig tying. I'm going to put in a section of ceramic for the lead pot and other hot items.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

use hardboard..smooth side up..inexpensive, and easy to replace


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> Its gonna be for rod building and jig tying. I'm going to put in a section of ceramic for the lead pot and other hot items.


I would go with wood. It's warm and quiet. A steel bench with a removable piece of hardwood plywood would work as well.

Says a guy that doesn't own a "real" work bench...but I have spent a lot of time over them. I've made do with folding tables, my table saw top (with extensions), and a counter top set over a 36" griddle.

You're not rebuilding FJ40s so you won't need a big vise and all that goes with it.






Workbenches and Tables | Industrial Workbenches


Global Industrial workbenches and tables categorized into Deluxe workstations, Machine tables, Shop Stands, Shop desks, Industrial workbenches, etc.




www.globalindustrial.com













Search


Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories. By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




www.grizzly.com


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Ended up using 3/4 inch birch plywood and then flood coated it with bar top epoxy!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> View attachment 484165



That will work.

You may want to cross-brace your vertical supports. If your just tying flies, probably not necessary.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I am going to brace the legs, but I'm also going to tapcon it to the wall, so I am going to do that first! I want to put a big shelf underneath, so I am thinking I can do a brace/ shelf support.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Had a friend build one out of a old bowling alley lane.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Flathead76 said:


> Had a friend build one out of a old bowling alley lane.


That would be sweet!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

BNiemo said:


> That would be sweet!


Oh it was. It took a crew to get it where it needed to go.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I kept this one fairly light, but I had to make it 10 feet long for rod building so getting it out of the basement would be challenging at best.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

just make it modular ... 2 smaller pieces that can make a bigger table together ...


----------



## jmsgryk008 (Oct 24, 2021)

Back in the day. I worked in engineering at old Jeep plant in Toledo. 46 & 90 buildings were wood floors. I was able to get a couple pieces of what the contractor used for the floor repairs that we seemed to always be doing. Laminated 12" wide hard rock maple, 2" thick, 21'-6" long. Other uses were tractor trailer beds and bowling alleys. Me and my dad cut it into two 8' long and glued them into 2ft. wide by 8ft. long. I bought a metal work bench frame with that size top. And it still adorns my garage 45 years later. The other piece was turned into a bar top and couple of cutting boards.


----------



## jkiefer1362 (10 mo ago)

I would use polyurethane instead of epoxy. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Here's the final product!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

The workbench looks great, now I'm curious what you'll do for a shelving system. One thing I have found with making spinners and tying is trying to keep everything organized. I have small totes labeled with different material in each one etc. But wish there were a better way to have quick access to everything visually, but still organized and divided.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i hsve solid aspestos resin tops (lab tops) that came out o a government excess sale. just don't sand them and niff the powder... ha ha.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Could've covered the screw holes…


----------

